# Tax Question



## BradK (31 January 2008)

Hi, 

Last year, all our trading was done in my wifes name. 

Now, the tax department is sending us threatening letters to pay tax IN ADVANCE this year, even though my wife is no longer trading. 

What is the story? They want nearly $600 and have threatened 'action'. 

This financial year, my wife has not and will not trade. She is normal PAYE. 

Is it a matter of just ringing the tax man and telling him that she not longer trades, or do we have to prove it? 

I am now in London, and want to know how much rigmorale I have to go through to get this fixed. 

Is it a straightforward thing? 

Brad


----------



## Whiskers (31 January 2008)

BradK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Last year, all our trading was done in my wifes name.
> 
> ...




I would say give them a call and explain your situation to them.

It sounds like you need to vary your PAYG instalment. This link should help. 

http://www.ato.gov.au/individuals/c...003/023/001/001&mnu=1126&mfp=001/002&st=&cy=1


----------

